# Ralink USB wireless adapter auto-connect



## Daddonator (Sep 15, 2010)

Just installed a Ralink 150mbs USB 802.11 b/g/n wireless adapter on a Dell desktop running Vista Home Premium 32. All works fine, but I can't get Ralink to auto-connect with my network at PC startup. 
Every time I startup my PC, I have to right click the black/redX icon in the task bar, select my home wireless network (the only one available), and then manually click on "Connect".
I've looked at all the configs I can find in the Ralink utility and Windows "Manage Wireless Networks", but I can't find my problem.
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you using Windows wireless client or a 3rd party client?

I'd try using Windows to manage the network and make sure the Ralink utility is NOT loaded.


----------



## Daddonator (Sep 15, 2010)

Excellent advice! I uninstalled Ralink's utility software and reinstalled from their disk with the "Install Driver Only" option. When I plugged the USB WLAN in, Windows installed the driver successfully and automatically prompted me through an automatic network connection.
It's no wonder you are one of Microsoft's MVPs John Will.
Thank you very much.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------



## GRASSCUTTERUK (May 23, 2014)

Great just helped me too.......that's much better now thanks


----------

